# Sennheiser Evolution G2 100 - receiver issues



## propmonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

we have 2 Sennheiser Evolution G2 100 mic systems (2 sets of 4). our number one was working fine and then during opening night, thursday, it cut out. at first we though that some one put it on mute but it wasnt. after checking the transmitter we looked at the receiver and found it to be unresponsive. you cant even turn it off. all you can do is unplug it. its not the body pack as far as we can tell. theres also a handheld that we run through that receiver. it doesnt currently share a frequency with another mic. it just wont respond to anything.

any ideas on a frozen Sennheiser Evolution G2 100 receiver?


----------



## silvrwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

I would check the manual and see if a factory reset is possible through the use of the keys on the front of the receiver.


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 5, 2007)

I second the idea of finding a reset button or switch. Short of that, give Sennheiser a call and see what they recommend.


Sennheiser Electronic Corporation

1 Enterprise Drive
Old Lyme, CT 06371

Phone: (860) 434-9190 | Fax: (860) 434-1759
Hours: 8:30 AM - 8:00 PM (EST)
Monday - Friday


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks. i found the manual online but i couldnt find anything about a reset besides the in menu reset which i cant even get to. ill see if i can find a hardcopy of the manual at the school. ill probably just give them a call. ive read on some threads on here that say they have bad support, is that true?


----------



## maccor (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got a ew100 G2 manual here....Page 35 talks about "Activating/deactivatiing the lock mode". Says something about it being used to keep it from being accidently switched off during operation. Seems like a good place to start....


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 5, 2007)

I've heard quite the opposite about Sennheiser support - I've heard some stories where Sennheiser would bend over backwards to make sure their gear worked. I would definitely give them a call and see if they can help you.

BTW, don't be afraid to press the issue - it's their gear that failed, and while you might not have a $100k system in your house, you still have the right to working gear.


----------



## Will Abele (Mar 5, 2007)

I have had a similar problem with one of the first generation receivers. I had to send it back to Sennheiser to be repaired. It took over a month and a half for them to replace the part and cost approximately $200. They charged around $20 just for shipping. I have found Sennheiser's repair service to be ridiculously slow. It has taken them 3-4 weeks to even look at each of the two items I have had repaired by them.


----------



## avkid (Mar 5, 2007)

If it is out of warranty you would be better off going to a dealer and asking them to direct you to a good local repair place.


----------



## dt21 (Mar 11, 2007)

maccor said:


> I've got a ew100 G2 manual here....Page 35 talks about "Activating/deactivatiing the lock mode". Says something about it being used to keep it from being accidently switched off during operation. Seems like a good place to start....



I have 20 ew100 G2, and were i use to work we had lots more. ppl did seem to have problems with then jumping frequency. tho these seemed to have stoped we we started useing lock mode, you check they were both the same and it bank and channel? coz to me it sounds like what we have happen before and that is the TX was unlocked and jumped (speekers playing with them i gess)
and the RX was locked...??

to unlock press the "SET" button, then press the up or down buttons and select "lock off" to confirm press the "SET" button agen

and yes there is a reset more in the menu.


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 11, 2007)

i know the lock in menu and it wasnt that. i couldnt get any repsonce from any buttons. i did call the company support. i told him i couldnt get any repsonse from anything and he said it will have to be sent in. they way he said it sounded like hes heard this problem before


----------



## anticowboyism (Mar 19, 2007)

Repairs from most audio manufacturers are notoriosly slow. My advice would be to find a good wireless repair shop and have them look at it. Usually they know what major issues are happening with specific equipment, and they will be able to tell you if it is something they can repair quickly, or something you need to send back to sennheiser. Also they can give you advice on the best fequencies and antenna setups to use in your city, and they will be the place you go to when inevitably, some actor yanks a mic wire out of its connector. 

Never been to Beloit, but it looks like a small town on google maps. Try calling up some of the big sound rental companies in Chicago or Milwaukee and find out who their wireless repair shop is.


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 20, 2007)

alright, thanks.

i think we're looking at just buying a new one. it sounds like it will be cheaper and more time effective. ill suggest looking into some repair companies.


----------

